# Glorfindel in The Hobbit movie?



## Maltapilindë (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a big Glorfindel fan and it really bugs me how Arwen stole his role in the FOTR movie... so maybe Peter Jackson will be nice enough to include him in The Hobbit?? He IS one of the most powerful elves in ME after all so he should be part of the battle where the White Counsel drives the Necromancer out of Mirkwood!!!!!! I for one would like to see our favorite Balrog slayer show off a little. I mean in the battle of Fornost and at the ford we got a glimpse of his power, but with him, Galadriel, Elrond, Cirdan, Saruman, Gandalf and Radagast going all out this would be SUPERBLY AMAZINGLY AWESOME!!!!!!

It would be like Finrod's clash with Sauron in the first age, but they (meaning Glorfindel and Gandalf of course) would win because they would have the whole third verse verse. Get it? Finrond only had the first two verses and that's why he failed. This third one is kind of like Iluvatar's third theme, all quiet and unassuming, but ultimately triumphant. Its about all the small acts of good by the free peoples of ME and the peace that exists in places like the Shire and how its worth fighting for and about the bonds of friendship that hold strong even when the road darkens. (All that stuff that Gandalf is always going on about.)

This would be when they learn of his true identity as Sauron, their foe of old who has endured thanks to the ring. 

I think it would be really cool if during this it was switching back and forth between their battle and the fight against Smaug and just as the Necromancer/Sauron flees Dol Guldur, Smaug is killed!!!!! Just an idea.

Well, however they do the battle, I really want to see the "Shining figure of white light" that was so annoyingly left out of the original 3 movies!!!!!!! Go Glorfindel!!!!!!

:*confused: So what do you all think this epic battle should be like??? Any thoughts??? :*confused:


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 26, 2011)

Maltapilindë said:


> It would be like Finrod's clash with Sauron in the first age, but they (meaning Glorfindel and Gandalf of course) would win because they would have the whole third verse verse. Get it? Finrond only had the first two verses and that's why he failed. This third one is kind of like Iluvatar's third theme, all quiet and unassuming, but ultimately triumphant. Its about all the small acts of good by the free peoples of ME and the peace that exists in places like the Shire and how its worth fighting for and about the bonds of friendship that hold strong even when the road darkens. (All that stuff that Gandalf is always going on about.)



[Chuckle] I like this a lot. 



> I think it would be really cool if during this it was switching back and forth between their battle and the fight against Smaug and just as the Necromancer/Sauron flees Dol Guldur, Smaug is killed!!!!! Just an idea.



It could be very cool, but is that quite what happened? I was under the impression not that they made Sauron flee but it was all part of Sauron's plan. He had secretly re-established Mordor and upon the attack/confrontation (however it went - I really am lacking on HoME reading) he revealed his identity and retook his throne. Now, it may be that the White Council quickened his movement back to Mordor but it seemed to me part of the plan. I suppose the question is *how* Sauron got from Dol Gildur to Mordor. I'd imagine Sauron must have beaten, held back or come to a stalemate with the White Council for him to travel between the two


----------



## Maltapilindë (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, I see your point there... Perhaps although Sauron planed to return to Mordor, he engaged the White Counsel hopping to eliminate some of his enemies now but underestimated their strength, thus the epic battle. Then Sauron, realizing that his strength was not yet enough to face them, fled to Mordor to prepare for war?? IDK.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 27, 2011)

Maltapilindë said:


> Ok, I see your point there... Perhaps although Sauron planed to return to Mordor, he engaged the White Counsel hopping to eliminate some of his enemies now but underestimated their strength, thus the epic battle. Then Sauron, realizing that his strength was not yet enough to face them, fled to Mordor to prepare for war?



For some reason this really reminded me of:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh9gRNnA7hY

The speech at 6 minutes into the clip :*D :*D 

I think you have there something that could both work with the books and look great on film. I've never though too much about the confrontation at Dol Guldur; I think your telling is a wonderful way to fill the gap


----------



## Maltapilindë (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh gosh... Monty Python! hahaha! Thanks, It will be interesting to see how they try to explain it in the movie. 

Lol this made me laugh. Its about all of the elves that that weren't done right it the movies! 
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=glorfindel+elrohir+elladan#/d5zqgo


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 28, 2011)

Maltapilindë said:


> Lol this made me laugh. Its about all of the elves that that weren't done right it the movies!
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=glorfindel+elrohir+elladan#/d5zqgo



P.E.T.E., huh? If P.I.T.A. throws buckets of blood coloring at people who wear fur, what and on whom does People for Ethical Treatment of Elves throw? Buckets of Silmarils at Peter Jackson? :*D


----------



## Maltapilindë (Jul 28, 2011)

What? Elves are trowing buckets of Silmarils at someone? PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME!!!!!!!! hahaha! (um.. my I point out that acquiring buckets of Silmarils would require time travel? Double awesome! Time traveling elves!)

Hold on! One more Deviantart picture! I hope they do Thranduil just like in this pic! I love it!
http://cosmichawk.deviantart.com/favourites/#/d3aj503
Glorfy looks great too!  lol


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 28, 2011)

Maltapilindë said:


> acquiring buckets of Silmarils would require time travel? Double awesome! Time traveling elves!



"Hey Feanor, once you're done with those three Silmarils can you make a couple buckets more of 'em for me to bring into the future?"

"Ya know, to throw at people. Fuzzy historians"


----------



## Maltapilindë (Jul 28, 2011)

Prince of Cats said:


> "Ya know, to throw at people. Fuzzy historians"



BAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! *Die* 

One problem with this amazing plan, if politicians or the military get their hands on the Silmarils, we're all doomed!


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with you Maltapilinde. Jackson is, I believe, adding in things from the Appendices and instances from the dialogue of the Council of Elrond, so the White Council's attack on Dol Guldur could very well be a reality in _The Hobbit. _

However, I think you are somewhat confused about Glorfindel. There is no mention of Glorfindel slaying a Balrog. The Glorfindel of Rivendell was probably named after the Glorfindel of Gondolin, who led the refugees through the secret passes, and was ambushed by Orcs and a Balrog. He dueled the Balrog and they both toppled to their deaths off the cliff. Thorondor carried his dead body out of the ravine. 

Anyhow, even this Glorfindel can't be your favourite Balrog slayer. We have Ecthelion, Lord of the Fountains, and of course Gandalf. I think it is pretty safe to say that Feanor killed at least a few before he was finally killed.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 14, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> However, I think you are somewhat confused about Glorfindel. There is no mention of Glorfindel slaying a Balrog. The Glorfindel of Rivendell was probably named after the Glorfindel of Gondolin, who led the refugees through the secret passes, and was ambushed by Orcs and a Balrog. He dueled the Balrog and they both toppled to their deaths off the cliff. Thorondor carried his dead body out of the ravine. Anyhow, even this Glorfindel can't be your favourite Balrog slayer. We have Ecthelion, Lord of the Fountains, and of course Gandalf. I think it is pretty safe to say that Feanor killed at least a few before he was finally killed.


 Actually I believe that in Tolkien's original Fall of Gondolin Glorfindel did indeed slay a balrog. Interested peoples might want to check out The Book of Lost Tales vol. 2 / The History of Middle-Earth 2


----------



## Elthir (Nov 14, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> (...) However, I think you are somewhat confused about Glorfindel. There is no mention of Glorfindel slaying a Balrog. The Glorfindel of Rivendell was probably named after the Glorfindel of Gondolin, who led the refugees through the secret passes, and was ambushed by Orcs and a Balrog. He dueled the Balrog and they both toppled to their deaths off the cliff. Thorondor carried his dead body out of the ravine.



But there's more to the story: Glorfindel of Gondolin was restored to the same body (well, a new but identical body) by the Valar, and he returned to Middle-earth in the Second Age, much later meeting Aragorn and the Hobbits on their way to Rivendell.


And as for whether or not he can be said to have 'slain' this Balrog, in a very late text, but when referring back to the very early long prose version of _The Fall of Gondolin,_ Tolkien noted about Glorfindel and the Demon: '... Balrog [> Demon] whom he slew at the cost of his own life.'

And although Tolkien was in no way tied to this duel in all its details (and even noted that the duel may need revision), if we look, however, at the details of the very old version I think it is easy enough to say that the Balrog was slain by Glorfindel...

... as the Elf had hewn off the Balrog's arm at the elbow, beaten him a heavy swinge upon the helm (the wording in the older text being more archaic that JRRT's later style), and plunged his knife into the belly of the Demon, causing it to topple into the chasm. Glorfindel himself was slain due to the creature grabbing his hair as it fell, pulling the Gnome into the chasm as well.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, but we know that Glorfindel was slain. I mean, unless the Noldor are in the habit of burying the live. It says right in the Silmarillion, "...and they buried him in a mound of stones beide the pass, and a green turf came there, and yellow flowers bloomed upon it amid the barrenness of stone, until the world was changed."


----------



## Elthir (Nov 14, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> I'm sorry, but we know that Glorfindel was slain. I mean, unless the Noldor are in the habit of burying the live. It says right in the Silmarillion, "...and they buried him in a mound of stones beide the pass, and a green turf came there, and yellow flowers bloomed upon it amid the barrenness of stone, until the world was changed."



Yes he was slain and buried... but as I say he was later reincarnated in an identical body and sailed back to Middle-earth in the Second Age.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 17, 2011)

How do you know he was reincarnated?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 18, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> How do you know he was reincarnated?



It's covered in The Peoples of Middle Earth by Christopher (&JRR of course) Tolkien. Check out this post from Galin with a quote from text on the topic in 2007:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?19065-A-Glorfindel-essay&p=483465#post483465


----------



## Maltapilindë (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I think that Glorfindel is a great character with a great story. However, it appears that he was not even cast for The Hobbit.  
I guess I'll have to be happy with Fanfiction (until The Silmarillionis made into a movie that is!)


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Dec 24, 2011)

Why have Glorfindel when you could replace him with an elf lady?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 26, 2011)

Prince of Cats said:


> P.E.T.E., huh? If P.I.T.A. throws buckets of blood coloring at people who wear fur, what and on whom does People for Ethical Treatment of Elves throw? Buckets of Silmarils at Peter Jackson? :*D


 
Buckets of Lembas...


----------



## Maltapilindë (Mar 29, 2013)

Bard the Bowman said:


> Why have Glorfindel when you could replace him with an elf lady?



I'm sorry, I can't hear you over Glorfindel's awesomeness. 

-While I love Arwen, Glorfindel's life is so rich and fascinating that I wish that new fans could have the chance to appreciate him in The Hobbit movies. For goodness sake there are three of them now, more than enough time to mention some history. For example, the swords from the troll horde originated in Gondolin. That was the perfect opportunity to slip Glorfindel in!


----------

